
Show HN: Heroku Add-On to Integrate APIs Faster - aff1
https://elements.heroku.com/addons/cloudrail
======
cloudrail
Heroku website doesn't work for us as well. Is it just in Europe? More infos
about the add on also on [https://cloudrail.com](https://cloudrail.com)

~~~
traviswingo
It's working here Campbell, CA

~~~
cloudrail
Now it works here as well

------
matthewcford
> "50 million users rely on CloudRail"

Some dubious claims on their website.

------
rwwt
Seems like the Heroku website is down

~~~
aff1
which sounds like a bad joke for a PaaS provider

------
Redsquare
Penny pinching Heroku, forgot to turn on their own auto scaling

~~~
notliketherest
Don't be a dick

